# ARGENTINA - Stadium and Arena Development News



## Larry (Nov 15, 2004)

kingdomca said:


> Its basically great and poor venues at the same time.
> 
> Some of them must be fantastic places when full but really, they probably rarely are. Most would appear old and very outdated for facilities etc and I doubt any of them would pass european safety standards.


I agree, some of the are old...


----------



## CorliCorso (May 4, 2005)

Larry said:


> *Estadio Unico:* (brazilian model and Martin Palermo's wife)
> City: La Plata
> Capacity:65.000


Stadium? What stadium?


----------



## AndrewC (Sep 11, 2002)

I love that 'wall' stand in the bEunos Aires stadium.


----------



## AndrewC (Sep 11, 2002)

I love that 'wall' stand in the bEunos Aires stadium.

That model has a quite a masculine face. I reckon shes hiding her own onion bag between her legs.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Köbtke said:


> Aren't you putting the capacity of some of these stadiums a little high?
> 
> For instance, I've never seen La Bombonera acreditted with a capacity greater than 60.000 before. And the River Plate stadium I've only seen around 56.000. Also the Vélez stadium is usually attriobuted a capacity of around 50.000...
> 
> I like Bombonera a lot though, and the new stadiums look really good. By the way, when did Racing Club stadium get a roof?


i think this is right
http://www.fussballtempel.net/conmebol/ARG.html


----------



## Larry (Nov 15, 2004)

www.sercan.de said:


> i think this is right
> http://www.fussballtempel.net/conmebol/ARG.html


this link is not serious, and the pics are very old


----------



## dani1982 (Jan 25, 2006)

Hi

Does anybody know something about the following stadiums:

I need to know when they will be built (if) or when they were built and how expensive they were.
- Mexico Volcano Stadium
- Argentina, Avellaneda, Libertadores de América
- Argentina, La Plata, Estadio J.L. Hirschi
- Colombia, Bogota Estadio Azul

Thanks


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Larry said:


> this link is not serious, and the pics are very old


actually thos guy always aks for the capacity at the clubs
+ they seem more realistic IMO

and look here
off. site of Boca


> Capacity: 57.395 espectadores


http://www.bocajuniors.com.ar/english/elclub_bombonera.cfm


----------



## Larry (Nov 15, 2004)

ok, thanks!!!

anyway, do you like Argentine stadiums?


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

actually
they are not modern (like the turkish one ;( )
but they are fantastic
its real football stadium
altough i am not a Boca fan (Boca=Fenerbahçe, same colours. I like River)
La Bombanera is CRAZY
everbody should look at the boca site


BTW
are there any new projects?


----------



## cianobuckley (Nov 28, 2005)

i suppose the only way these stadiums could be improved would be if Argentina got the world cup.Even so they would have a lot of work to do


----------



## eddyk (Mar 26, 2005)

Ciudad de la Plata stadium is my fave out of them.


Scary Stadiums though.

I've watched argentinian football...when there's a goal all the fans run to the fence surrounding the pitch....lord knows why....it's not as if they're gonna see anything extra.


----------



## Iain1974 (Jun 16, 2004)

Larry said:


> ok, thanks!!!
> 
> anyway, do you like Argentine stadiums?


La Bombonera is spectacular. Very different and it works like a charm. I'd pick it for the 'transplant a stadium to your country' thread. Or possibly Westfalenstadion at a push.


----------



## Blanka (Feb 4, 2006)

Buenos Aires I think is the city in the worldwith more stadiums...


----------



## chepillin (Feb 15, 2006)

buenos estadios


----------



## Noostairz (Sep 11, 2002)

they all look dated or are too far away from the pitch, or both. unimpressive stuff, which is a shame considering argentina is such a big footballing nation.


----------



## Tuesday (Oct 21, 2005)

They can fit 65,000 people in Martin Palermo's wife? That requires a LOT of butter.

On a serious note; I like the stadia. They're all unique and look intimidating and that's what a stadium should be. I particularly like the picture of the floodlights on the Rosario Central photo.


----------



## Isaac Newell (May 17, 2004)

Estudiantes played Manchester United in La Bombonera in 1968 (or 69) in front of 70,000 who showered United with rocks.


----------



## nano2192 (May 7, 2006)

*Re-construction of the Libertadores de America Stadium(ARGENTINA)*

Hi! this stadium is used by Club atletico Independiente in Argentina.I the first stadium of concrete made in Argentina and is about to be remodelated.

The stadium now with a capacity of 59.000.was buildt in 1928.










When the remodelation finish it would look like this and will have a capacity of 48.000 seated and 10.000 standing.



















Hope you like it..I want opinions.


----------



## skaP187 (Jan 10, 2006)

Wel it is defuantly an improvement!!! Will it be that big? on the drawings it doesn't look that big.


----------



## thesmallprint (Apr 28, 2006)

quite impressive, certainly not spectacular though


----------



## Leandrix (Nov 14, 2006)

​
Introduction:



> Football was introduced to Argentina in the latter half of the 19th century, as in many other parts of the world, by the British immigrants in Buenos Aires, numbering round 40,000 people, along with rugby and other sports.


More.



> Primera División (First Division) is the top category of Argentine football (soccer), and it's organized by the Argentine Football Association. Currently, there are 20 teams in the first division.
> 
> The Argentine league has been ranked among the top 5 (1999-2003) and is consistently in the top 10 in the world a statistic provided by the International Federation of Football History and Statistics. It is one of the most prolific sources of players for the world's other top leagues such as La Liga (Spain), Serie A (Italy), FA Premier League(England), Bundesliga (Germany), and the Superliga (Portugal).


More.



> The Argentina national football team is the national football team of Argentina and is controlled by the Argentine Football Association, also known by its abbreviation AFA.
> 
> Argentina is one of the most successful national football teams in the world, having won two World Cups and is currently the World Youth Champion and holder of the 2004 Olympic Gold Medal, and five sub-20 World Cup. Argentina is also the only national team to have won at least once every FIFA-recognized competition for which it is eligible.


More.



Small Stadiums, second division:



​
Tigre Atletic Club, Tigre, Buenos Aires Province. Monumental de Victoria Stadium.






​
Almagro, Buenos Aires Province. 3 de Febrero Stadium.






​

Quilmes Atletic Club, Quilmes, Buenos Aires province. José Luis Meiszner Stadium






Second Division but not small stadium:


​
Huracán Atletic Club, Buenos Aires city. Tomás Adolfo Ducó Stadium, capacity 48.314 spectators.








Municipality:


Chateau Carreras Stadium, capacity for 46,083 spectators, Córdoba City, Córdoba Province.



Race:








Único de La Plata Stadium, capacity for 40,000 spectators, La Plata, Buenos Aires Province.








Mar del Plata Olimpic Stadium, Mar del Plata, Buenos Aires Province:




Salta Stadium, Salta Province. Capacity for 20.480 spectators.



Malvinas Argentinas Stadium (Argentine Falklands), capacity 40,000. Mendoza Province.





First Division:


​
Boca Juniors, La Bombonera Stadium, capacity 57.935 spectators. Buenos Aires City. 







"AL PALO"




​
Argentinos Juniors, Diego Armando Maradona Stadium, capacity 24.800 spectators, Buenos Aires City. 






​
Vélez Sársfield, José Amalfitani Stadium, capacity 49,540 spectators. Buenos Aires City.







​
River Plate, Monumental Stadium, capacity 65,645 spectators. Buenos Aires City.









​
Racing Club, Juan Domingo Perón Stadium, capacity 50,000 spectators. Avellaneda, Buenos Aires Province.





​
Independiente Atletic Club, Avellaneda, Buenos Aires Province. Stadium Destroy.

Renders future Stadium "Libertadores de América", under construction (Thread):






​

San Lorenzo Atletic Club, Estadio Pedro Bidegain, capacity 43, 494 spectators. Buenos Aires City.






​
Rosario Central Atletic Club, Gigante de Arroyito Stadium, capacity 41,654 spectators. Rosario, Santa Fe Province.








​
Newell's Old Boys, The Colossus of the Park Stadium, capacity 42,000 spectators. Rosario, Santa Fe Province.








​
Estudiantes de La Plata (current Champion), La Plata, Buenos Aires Province. Stadium Destroy.

Renders new stadium under construction (Thread):







---------------------------------




Thanks to the Argentine forum specially to the participants of this thread and sorry for my english. :cheers:


----------



## mateando (May 17, 2006)

very good! Boca Juniors forever!


----------



## GreenUrbano (Aug 17, 2005)

great thread, Leandrix!
River Plate, Boca Juniors, Racing and Velez Sarfield have beautiful stadiums.


----------



## gabrielmiami (Jan 18, 2006)

This thread is excelente!!!!!!!
JUA JUA JUA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I love Boca Juniors's stadium!!!!!!!


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

thanks

any plans for boca and river stadium
and how big will be the new stadiums?

looks like terraces are still allowed


----------



## romanito (May 30, 2006)

Amaezing and beautiful thread!!....very nice.....very good....Congratulations Leandrix...


----------



## Leandrix (Nov 14, 2006)

www.sercan.de said:


> thanks
> 
> any plans for boca and river stadium
> and how big will be the new stadiums?
> ...


I do not have plans.

The Estudiantes de La Plata Stadium will have a capacity of 20.000 spectators and the Independiente Stadium (Libertadores de América) will have one of 43.000.

BTW, i will clarify that the big stadiums are approximately 50 years old and were reformed about 30 years ago.


----------



## DennisRodman (Mar 28, 2007)

Why isnt argentina challenging brazil for the rights to host the 2014 world cup. I know argentina needs to improve on some stadiums.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Leandrix said:


> I do not have plans.
> 
> The Estudiantes de La Plata Stadium will have a capacity of 20.000 spectators and the Independiente Stadium (Libertadores de América) will have one of 43.000.
> 
> BTW, i will clarify that the big stadiums are approximately 50 years old and were reformed about 30 years ago.


thanks
will they will be all seater?


----------



## Agent Vengence (May 8, 2006)

wow they look great!!! and have lots of character to them unlike many lifeless stadiums that are being built now.


----------



## nosehairuk (Apr 7, 2006)

A lot of work put into this thread, well done. The Estudiantes renders look promising. The corners of the Independiente renders are very strange, but strange can be good.



>


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

how many palcos does boca stadium and the new indepentiende stadium have?


----------



## mexatino (Apr 15, 2007)

Good Job Leandrix! It`s good to see they`re working to improve some of the stadiums. But it`d be great to get a big one in order to host the olympics in 2016. I hope Boca and River can buil it up.


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

Superb thread Leandrix kay:
Although Boca is my favourite team in Argentina, River Plate has the best stadium imo.


----------



## Chimaera (Mar 14, 2007)

Huracan looks impressive from the pitch. I wouldn't like to be a player of the visiting team...


----------



## Wrath (Jan 12, 2007)

Great thread and photos.

I visited the stadiums of Boca Juniors, San Lorenzo and Unico La Plata Stadium, stuff.
Congratulations for this thread

:verguenza ajena:


----------



## Leandrix (Nov 14, 2006)

www.sercan.de said:


> thanks
> will they will be all seater?


Sure, it's a new norm implemented by the A.F.A. for the approval of new stadiums


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

Argentina is one of the most successful national football teams in the world, having won two World Cups and is currently the World Youth Champion and holder of the 2004 Olympic Gold Medal. *Argentina is also the only national team to have won at least once every FIFA-recognized competition for which it is eligible*.

That´s not true.

Brazil has won all Fifa tournaments but not the olympic games, Argentina never won the Under 17 World Cup

Men's Tournaments 
FIFA World Cup: BRAZIL 5 X 2 ARGENTINA
FIFA U-20 World Cup: ARGENTINA 5 X 4 BRAZIL
FIFA U-17 World Cup: BRAZIL 3 X *0* ARGENTINA
FIFA Confederations Cup: BRAZIL 2 X 1 ARGENTINA
Olympic Games: BRAZIL *0* X 1 ARGENTINA
FIFA Club World Cup: BRAZIL 3 X *0* ARGENTINA
FIFA Futsal World Cup: BRAZIL 3 X *0* ARGENTINA
FIFA Beach Soccer World Cup: BRAZIL 2 X 0 ARGENTINA


----------



## BobDaBuilder (Jun 7, 2005)

Shame they need those awful fences around the grounds. A lack of civility.


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

BobDaBuilder said:


> Shame they need those awful fences around the grounds. A lack of civility.


Why, in Europe/Usa never none have ever entered in the field!?!?


----------



## speed_demon (Jun 2, 2007)

da lhe da le Boca...da le Boca, da le da le Bocaaaaa, Boccaaaaa, és el campeón...el regalo de papáaaaa....

My fav. team in Arge is definetly Boca Juniors!!! There´s no other thrilling stadium in the world that is so frightening than La Bombonera! By the way, congratulations Boca for being in another final of Libertadores! 

**** River Plate...or better Rivis Prêiti :lol:


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Leandrix said:


> Sure, it's a new norm implemented by the A.F.A. for the approval of new stadiums


new stadiums have to be all seater
but the old one can still have terraces?


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

tadeu said:


> Argentina is one of the most successful national football teams in the world, having won two World Cups and is currently the World Youth Champion and holder of the 2004 Olympic Gold Medal. *Argentina is also the only national team to have won at least once every FIFA-recognized competition for which it is eligible*.
> 
> That´s not true.
> 
> Brazil has won all Fifa tournaments but not the olympic games, Argentina never won the Under 17 World Cup


The Argentina national team doesn't enter the Under 17 World Cup...


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

CharlieP said:


> The Argentina national team doesn't enter the Under 17 World Cup...


Como no? como fue entonces tercer colocado en 1991, 1995 y 2003?????

Of course yes, Argentina placed third in 92, 95 y 03!!


----------



## Rohne (Feb 20, 2007)

Nice thread. I'm fascinated by Argentinian football since i watched Futbol Fanatico. The atmosphere in these stadia is so amazing...


----------



## matherto (Oct 17, 2005)

shame there's only two new stadiums planned


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

I like this one


----------



## Jack Rabbit Slim (Oct 29, 2005)

tadeu said:


> Why, in Europe/Usa never none have ever entered in the field!?!?


In a lot of Europeans countries they still actully have fences around the inside of the stadiums, even in 'westernised' countries like France, Spain and Italy....none in England tho...hmmm, tells you a lot!


----------



## Benn (Jan 10, 2007)

During rivalry games in American college football the home teams fans will often rush the field if they win (and sometimes bring down the goal posts). In college basketball its much the same. And it is a blast to rush the court! It really never happens in the pros though.


----------



## Leandrix (Nov 14, 2006)

tadeu said:


> Argentina is one of the most successful national football teams in the world, having won two World Cups and is currently the World Youth Champion and holder of the 2004 Olympic Gold Medal. *Argentina is also the only national team to have won at least once every FIFA-recognized competition for which it is eligible*.
> 
> That´s not true.
> 
> ...


Sub - 17 it's amateur.


----------



## Leandrix (Nov 14, 2006)

www.sercan.de said:


> new stadiums have to be all seater
> but the old one can still have terraces?


In theory, but there is budget, Argentina this recovering of an economic crisis (2001).


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

Leandrix said:


> Sub - 17 it's amateur.


But is official, is so amateur as under 20... even then, Brazil is other team that won all FIFA Tournaments


----------



## sergioaguero (Apr 21, 2007)

Brazil Football fans are lame.. i dont care if my team wins Under 17, I just like to go the stadium and feel the emotion of the match. You just dont feel it, Brazil: Great Players - Bad Fans ; Argentina: Great Players - Great Fans.

Thats it, maybe some day we'll win the U17 Cup, honestly, i dont care.


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

sergioaguero said:


> Brazil Football fans are lame.. i dont care if my team wins Under 17, I just like to go the stadium and feel the emotion of the match. You just dont feel it, Brazil: Great Players - Bad Fans ; Argentina: Great Players - Great Fans.
> 
> Thats it, maybe some day we'll win the U17 Cup, honestly, i dont care.



You dont know Brazil to say something so stupid as that... But who wrote that in wikipedia dont need do be arrogant saying that Argentina is the best team to won every FIFA tournament.. that is not true... Maybe you never watch a brazilian game in Libertadores da America for exmple... our fans are so good as yours...


----------



## Fischer (May 8, 2007)

sergioaguero said:


> Brazil Football fans are lame.. i dont care if my team wins Under 17, I just like to go the stadium and feel the emotion of the match. You just dont feel it, Brazil: Great Players - Bad Fans ; Argentina: Great Players - Great Fans.
> 
> Thats it, maybe some day we'll win the U17 Cup, honestly, i dont care.


:sly: :weird:
You don't know nothing about brazilian fans, so don't comment things stupids


----------



## matherto (Oct 17, 2005)

I don't know how you can call a bunch of maniacs great fans


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

matherto said:


> I don't know how you can call a bunch of maniacs great fans


you are talking about Argentian or Brazilian fans??!?! Because they are pretty much the same in both countries..


----------



## Dreamlıneя (Jun 4, 2006)

Great thread leandrix!

Nice Stadiums!


----------



## nano2192 (May 7, 2006)

Libertadores de America project is cancelled this is the new one people:







HUope you like it


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

Rosario is hosting the 2010 Women's Hockey World Cup. They are building a 12,000-seat stadium for the tournament.


----------



## Martin Ferraro (Jan 6, 2003)

Jim856796 said:


> Rosario is hosting the 2010 Women's Hockey World Cup. They are building a 12,000-seat stadium for the tournament.




























El torneo marcará el retiro de Luciana Aymar, la Maradona de este deporte.
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jugador_Mundial_de_la_FIH


----------



## Martin Ferraro (Jan 6, 2003)

*Ampliación Estadio Córdoba:
Situación actual:*
26 mil asientos
22 mil populares (terraces)



















*1ra Etapa (en construcción)*
34824 asientos
22 mil populares (terraces)










































*2da etapa (en licitación)*
55144 asientos


----------



## skaP187 (Jan 10, 2006)

Nice, but still to far away from the pitch, specialy by Argentina standards.
Nice rounding in the new design though. Wouldn´t it almost be cheaper building a new stadium?


----------



## skaP187 (Jan 10, 2006)

645577 said:


> Some pics of River Plate Stadium, enjoy it!


Thanks for the photos, it´s a classic!


----------



## Capital78 (Jan 23, 2008)

About the El Monumental...
1. Are there many athletic competitions in this stadium? Is the track really necessary? Which is usually the main athletic stadium in Buenos Aires?
2. How many seats have the stadium? What is the official capacity?
3. Are there any plans for renovation?


----------



## 645577 (Jun 22, 2010)

Capital78 said:


> About the El Monumental...
> 1. Are there many athletic competitions in this stadium? Is the track really necessary? Which is usually the main athletic stadium in Buenos Aires?
> 2. How many seats have the stadium? What is the official capacity?
> 3. Are there any plans for renovation?


1- at the moment there's not any athletic competition. the track is not necessary right now but it used to be used in competitions.
2- the official capacity: 66.645 (all seater)
3- river plate it's on a economic crisis, and government talked about a renovation for Copa America but now it's discarded


----------



## Melb_aviator (Aug 28, 2007)

Martin Ferraro said:


> El torneo marcará el retiro de Luciana Aymar, la Maradona de este deporte.
> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jugador_Mundial_de_la_FIH


Is that a temporary venue?

12,000 seats is abit big for hockey.


----------



## Capital78 (Jan 23, 2008)

I've asked for the capacity of El Monumental because there are different numbers. Some sources say the capacity is 57.921, another say it's 65.645. It's a big gap between those numbers.


----------



## 3SPIRES (Dec 14, 2006)

As a rule of thumb when I see multiple capacities listed I tend to believe the lower number to be more accurate.


----------



## Martin Ferraro (Jan 6, 2003)

The oficial number is 66.449 (with terraces).


----------



## Martin Ferraro (Jan 6, 2003)

Melb_aviator said:


> Is that a temporary venue?
> 
> 12,000 seats is abit big for hockey.


Yes it is.

In Argentina women's hockey is very popular.
After football and with tennis and rugby is one of the most attractive sports.
Argentine girls practice almost exclusively the sport, as well as tennis (or volleyball).


In this video you can clearly see the stadium.


----------



## Martin Ferraro (Jan 6, 2003)

(offtopic)
Maradona??? Messi???
Pfff 
Aymar!!! jaja


----------



## Cubo99 (Jan 30, 2009)

some news about construction Chacarita Juniors new stadium and Estudiantes La Plata new stadium ?? thx


----------



## acade88 (Jul 30, 2010)

Cubo99 said:


> some news about construction Chacarita Juniors new stadium and Estudiantes La Plata new stadium ?? thx


Sadly Estudiantes stadium is stop and with legal issues...
Chacarita construction is in very slow....


----------



## machii (Sep 2, 2010)

*my second home in the world
38.095 espectadores, Coloso del Parque Marcelo A. Bielsa, Newell's Old Boys de Rosario*


----------



## FrancoM (Dec 11, 2009)

^^
no y cuando terminen de ampliarlo quedara para 55.144 personas sentadas.Ya se confirmo por parte del gobierno que la segunda etapa comienza a construirse en enero del 2011,el estadio estaria completo para la Copa America.


----------



## HMMS (Mar 10, 2010)

garcia5815 said:


> Os estadios argentinos são muito melhores do que os brasileiros. Parabens !


Onde!!!!!!!!!!???????????????????????????????:nuts::nuts::lol::lol:


----------



## Mikhail Costa (Dec 17, 2010)

Bons estádios...


----------



## Mikhail Costa (Dec 17, 2010)

kay:


----------



## machii (Sep 2, 2010)

ESTADIO DEL BICENTENARIO, SAN JUAN


----------



## skaP187 (Jan 10, 2006)

3/4 terraces? wow nice atmosphere I guess.
Doesn´t feel like an Argentinian stadiums looking at the surrooundings. It´s in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## nicko_viteh (Feb 13, 2010)

It's actually in the middle of nowhere... http://maps.google.com/?ll=-31.611928,-68.523359&spn=0.009795,0.013797&t=h&z=16


----------



## pachecohv (Oct 23, 2009)

Joseph85 said:


> *Stadium Atletico Rafaela*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Click for enlarge:


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

More of Stadium Atletico Rafaela



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Stadium River Plate*


120318BuenosAires5347w por GeoJuice, en Flickr


----------



## jadrianherna (Feb 26, 2012)

good picture of buenos aires!


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Stadium La Plata*


----------



## eder1982 (Mar 2, 2005)

Joseph85 said:


> *Stadium River Plate*
> 
> 
> 120318BuenosAires5347w por GeoJuice, en Flickr


the wall !!!!!!!


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Cordoba, Estadio Olimpico Mario Kempes 
*57000 personas*


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Mendoza, Estadio Malvinas Argentinas
*45.000 personas*


----------



## skaP187 (Jan 10, 2006)

Joseph85 said:


> Cordoba, Estadio Olimpico Mario Kempes
> *57000 personas*


This one turned out allright for an athletic stadium... I hope they use it like that to and sell it out on a 2 weekley base. 
If not, better start digging.


----------



## skaP187 (Jan 10, 2006)

Joseph85 said:


> Mendoza, Estadio Malvinas Argentinas
> *45.000 personas*


Haha and this one looks even better! Good mix.


----------



## skaP187 (Jan 10, 2006)

pachecohv said:


> Click for enlarge:


After looking better at it this one looks cool too!
What´s the cap?


----------



## skaP187 (Jan 10, 2006)

skaP187 said:


> After looking better at it this one looks cool too!
> What´s the cap?


No on second hand, I am sorry. It´s ugly after looking better.


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Edit


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Stadium of Catamarca



















Panoramio - Photo of estadio bicentenario - aerea -


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Panoramio - Photo of estadio bicentenario - aerea -


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Colon de Santa Fe


----------



## elieen2ranndy (Apr 15, 2012)

The official number is 66.449 (with terraces).


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## RFroner (Apr 9, 2009)

There's something about the Colon stadium that gives me a very bad impression. Maybe there's too many fences, looks polluted.


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Stadium of Salta

"Padre Ernesto Martearena"


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Stadium Atletico Tucuman

*"Jose Fierro"*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## markoear (May 2, 2010)

Some "new" pictures from Mario Alberto Kempes Stadium - Córdoba 

Thank you Homeracion, QEUN and PabloG


----------



## elser (Nov 28, 2009)

Estadio de la Ciudad de Catamarca - Argentina



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## vitaming (Oct 5, 2011)

Tucuman needs a serious facelift.


----------



## pachecohv (Oct 23, 2009)

Joseph85 said:


> Stadium Atletico Tucuman
> 
> *"Jose Fierro"*
> 
> ...











^^ Pano taken by me:










^^ This pano, all the credits for Cejon.


----------



## pachecohv (Oct 23, 2009)

vitaming said:


> Tucuman needs a serious facelift.


New painting design for the stadium:


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Central Cordoba, Santiago del Estero



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## MS20 (Apr 12, 2009)

^Nice


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

MS20 said:


> ^Nice


Thanks


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

This thread really does confirm how Argentina is in desperate need to improve its stadiums, 'cause most of them appear to be in a shocking state.


----------



## Bezzi (Dec 27, 2008)

RMB2007 said:


> This thread really does confirm how Argentina is in desperate need to improve its stadiums, 'cause most of them appear to be in a shocking state.


If the argentines get to host the 2030 Cup with Uruguay, will be a great opportunity for them to modernize their stadiums, something that the Copa America failed. The stadiums in Brazil were also uncomfortable with poor visibility and insecure. The world cup boosted a modernization around the country that not only the host cities are constructing or modernizing their stadiums, but other cities and clubs are doing the same to not be left behind. I hope for a return of the world cup to South America in 2030. It will be very good for our football and match the level of the europeans.


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

Bezzi said:


> If the argentines get to host the 2030 Cup with Uruguay, will be a great opportunity for them to modernize their stadiums, something that the Copa America failed. The stadiums in Brazil were also uncomfortable with poor visibility and insecure. The world cup boosted a modernization around the country that not only the host cities are constructing or modernizing their stadiums, but other cities and clubs are doing the same to not be left behind. I hope for a return of the world cup to South America in 2030. It will be very good for our football and match the level of the europeans.


Im eager for that WC!! Not excited about Qatar though


----------



## alejo25 (Nov 17, 2006)

Bezzi said:


> If the argentines get to host the 2030 Cup with Uruguay, will be a great opportunity for them to modernize their stadiums, something that the Copa America failed. The stadiums in Brazil were also uncomfortable with poor visibility and insecure. The world cup boosted a modernization around the country that not only the host cities are constructing or modernizing their stadiums, but other cities and clubs are doing the same to not be left behind. I hope for a return of the world cup to South America in 2030. It will be very good for our football and match the level of the europeans.


We will see, after the new stadiums build lately in brasil the standards for stadiums in South America are getting pretty high.


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*San Juan, Stadium Bicentenario*


----------



## MicroX (Sep 8, 2007)

So is "River Plate Stadium" an official name for Estadio Monumental Antonio V. Liberti?


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Guys, sorry for beeing offtopic, but i have a question about the champions in Argentine.

Do they count the titles of the amateur league?


----------



## acade88 (Jul 30, 2010)

www.sercan.de said:


> Guys, sorry for beeing offtopic, but i have a question about the champions in Argentine.
> 
> Do they count the titles of the amateur league?


The most of the time, only counts the profesional era (1931-present).
In the last years it´s tacking more importance to the amateur era titles, but in general only counts de pro-era championships.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

What does the AFA say?


----------



## K-beza (Jul 8, 2011)

Hello!

Visting the AFA's website doesn't tell much about the reasons of why AFA only counts the proffesional era for count the champions but in http://www.afa.org.ar/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=1599&Itemid=222 you will see both tables of amateur and proffessional era. And by the end of the wikipedia article (in spanish) about the Argentine's First Division Championship http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Primera_División_de_Argentina you will see a table wich adds both eras, amateur plus proffesional. 

Note that from 1967 to 1985 where two different champions in two different tournaments: The Metropolitan Championship (teams from Buenos Aires, metropolitan area, La Plata, Rosario and Santa Fe), and the National Championship (teams from Metropolitan Championship and teams from the many provinces of Argentina, Regional Tournamemts.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Wow, really complicated 

Will they stay at the Apertura / Clausura system? Copa Argentina is back, now a club can still win 2 trophies in a year


----------



## K-beza (Jul 8, 2011)

Some changes. It still be two championships, now renamed Torneo Inicial (August - December) Torneo Final (Febraury - June) but with one champion at the end of the season. Winners from the two tournaments will play a final match on neutral stadium. 

For the Copa Libertadores 2013 will gain a places the actual Champion of Tonero Clasura 2012, Arsenal, the winner of the Torneo Inicial 2012 and the best two team clasiffied in a general table wich adds the points of Torneo Calusura 2012 and Torneo Inicial 2012. there's a fith place for the Libertadores but it will come for the best placed argentinenan team on the next Copa Sudamericana 2012.

There will be three relegationn to the B Nacional championship instead of two with the same system of the average points trhough the last 3 seasons and quits the promotion matches between teams of first division against the 3rd and 4th of B Nacional (last marches: San Lorenzo vs Instituto, and San Martin (San Juan) vs Rosario Central) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2011–12_Argentine_Primera_División_season

And, yes, with the Copa Argentina tournament there is another champion but I dont know if AFA will count for the champions table. Culturally we don't give so much importance because most of the teams putted substitute players. August 8th is the day for the final match of Copa Argentina 2012 because AFA accepted a request of Boca Juniros who had to play the Copa Libertadores finals for postpone the final match day. But if AFA had rejected the request, Boca would played it with the substitutes with no doubt. But I think the tournament has handicap for make changes and make it more atracctive for the clubs, small clubs and big clubs.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Glad to see that there will be just one champion / season in Argentina 


What would be your choice for WC 2030 Argentina/Uruguay

Which cities and (new) stadiums?


----------



## nicko_viteh (Feb 13, 2010)

www.sercan.de said:


> Glad to see that there will be just one champion / season in Argentina


We want a single tournament, not two with a final. The actual system survive because small teams don't wanna play a long league. With a long league (38 rounds, home and away), the small _rows of wins_ gonna worth less (it's not the same five wins in a row in a league of 19 rounds than in a league of 38).


----------



## K-beza (Jul 8, 2011)

You explanation it's the right one but I don't feel included in "we". I'm more interested for the end of relegation by average points.


----------



## K-beza (Jul 8, 2011)

www.sercan.de said:


> Glad to see that there will be just one champion / season in Argentina
> 
> 
> What would be your choice for WC 2030 Argentina/Uruguay
> ...



That's a difficullt question!

I would prefer 3/4 venues in Uruguay and 8 in Argentina. 

But there is one big diferrence between my (I think) posible desire of WC and the probably real options because there is a lot of things to do in Argentina and Uruguay for have real chances to develop a WC. In economy there's big gap between Brazil or Mexico and Argentina - Uruguay. Brazil economy is five or six times bigger than us, even as they have some bigger social diferencies between richs and poors they still have the founds for develop a WC. So, if we really want to host the WC in 2030 we need to start to upgrade/build stadiums, trasnportation, roads, hotels, airports now! By stages we have 17 1/2 years to go. And then hope the votes in the FIFA council apreciate our efforts and support us! (When FIFA will dcide the WC 2030? in 2018? 2020? 2022?

I think it's the only way and I hope i'm absolutely wrong! 


But, in a few words my wished WC:

+Uruguay 3/4 stadiums:

- Montevideo x2: Centenario upgraded and expanded to 80k, Nacional stadium upgraded to 40k
- Punta del Este - Maldonado (linked cities): new 40k dismantable, the reduced to 20k stadium 
- Salto or Paysandú: new 40k dismantable to 20k stadium

+Argentina 8 stadiums
Buenos Aires: New 80k - 100k stadium
Rosario: New 60k - 70k stadium
Córdoba: Upgrade and expand Mario Kempes stadium to 60k-70k, if not build a new one
Santa Fe: New 40k-50k stadium
Mendoza: Upgrade and expand Malvinas Argentinas stadium to 40k
Tucumán: New 40-50k stadium
Resistencia upgrade and expand new Sarmiento's stadium to 40k, probable dismantable to the actual one
Bariloche: new 40 k stadium with total roof. Optional in Nequen or Comodoro Rivadavia both with total roof (because the weather in winter)

if FIFA agrees build two more 40k stadiums in Salta, San Juan or Mar del Plata (increase Minella stadium to 40k)


The posible WC:

+ Uruguay 2/3 stadiums:

Montevideo 1/2: Centenario, Nacional o new 40k stadium

Punta del Este: posible 40k stadium

Argentina:

Buenos Aires: Upgraded River Plate, new Boca Juniors stadium or a new national stadium 70k? 80k?
La Plata 40k Único stadium
Córdoba: probably upgraded 57k Mario Kempes Stadium
Rosario: upgrade, expand Rosario Central stadium 50k-70k
Mendoza: ugrade, expand to 40k Malvinas Argentinas stadium
Santa Fe: upgrade, expand to 40k Colón stadium or new 40k stadium
Mar del Plata: upgrade, expand José María Minella stadium to 40k
Tucumán: 40k new stadium
Bariloche?Neuquén? Comodoro Rivadvia?
Resistencia

If you want I can explain the chosen cities another day


----------



## Bezzi (Dec 27, 2008)

And where you guys think would be the final match of this world cup? In Monumental or Centenario?


----------



## MS20 (Apr 12, 2009)

Bezzi said:


> And where you guys think would be the final match of this world cup? In Monumental or Centenario?


Montevideo:cheers:


----------



## alejo25 (Nov 17, 2006)

Bezzi said:


> And where you guys think would be the final match of this world cup? In Monumental or Centenario?


I’m pretty sure this sensitive issue might generate a whole bunch of friction at this dual bid for the world cup, cause for the Uruguayans is clear that the grand final must be play at Centenario Stadium, but the Argentinians for sure will not compromise a final outside Buenos Aires. Let’s see what is going to happen in respect this important issue.


----------



## Laurence2011 (Mar 4, 2011)

^^ play the first half in one stadium and the second in the other :lol:


----------



## vitaming (Oct 5, 2011)

Montevideo is not a world city, FIFA would tell them to get back in their box. The opener and one semifinal in Montevideo seems like a reasonable pacifier. Clearly the final would be nowhere but el Monumental.

There's a blog for Argentina's candidacy for the 2023 Rugby World Cup with some speculation on venues: http://rugbyworldcup-argentina2023.blogspot.com/


----------



## MS20 (Apr 12, 2009)

alejo25 said:


> I’m pretty sure this sensitive issue might generate a whole bunch of friction at this dual bid for the world cup, cause for the Uruguayans is clear that the grand final must be play at Centenario Stadium, but the Argentinians for sure will not compromise a final outside Buenos Aires. Let’s see what is going to happen in respect this important issue.


The bit part player sometimes gets the big prize while the bigger partner gets more games all up. Although the difference between Argentina and Uruguay is much bigger than say Poland and Ukraine. 

If Montevideo didn't get the final, it would probably get the opening game + semi final. Obviously both Argentina and Uruguay would host "opening games" for their respective countries, but Uruguay would have to get the nod as first match.


----------



## sansoplotteados (Nov 8, 2010)

Mario Alberto Kempes stadium (Córdoba city)


----------



## Bezzi (Dec 27, 2008)

^^
This is a nice stadium, but the stands are very far from the field.


----------



## Laurence2011 (Mar 4, 2011)

I think they should drop the pitch and expand that stadium, it'd look quite nice


----------



## sansoplotteados (Nov 8, 2010)

*Racing Club stadium (Buenos Aires city)*


----------



## alejo25 (Nov 17, 2006)

vitaming said:


> Montevideo is not a world city, FIFA would tell them to get back in their box. *The opener and one semifinal in Montevideo seems like a reasonable pacifier. Clearly the final would be nowhere but el Monumental.*
> 
> There's a blog for Argentina's candidacy for the 2023 Rugby World Cup with some speculation on venues: http://rugbyworldcup-argentina2023.blogspot.com/


This would be so unfair, because after at all FIFA wants to celebrate the first WC played at Uruguay and this is the reason Argentina and Uruguay would be getting the event. 



sansoplotteados said:


> *Racing Club stadium (Buenos Aires city)*


Nice arena.


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Argentina vs South Africa*










*World Cup Stadium Malvinas Argentinas, Mendoza (25-08-2012, 19:10 GMT)*


Estadio Malvinas - Mendoza - Argentina 06 por pachy reynoso | fotografia, en Flickr


Estadio Malvinas - Mendoza - Argentina 01 por pachy reynoso | fotografia, en Flickr

*Referee:* Steve Walsh








*Assistants:* Jérôme Garcès







& John Lacey








*Television match official:* TBA










*Transmicion Party*:
http://www.sanzarrugby.com/sanzar-n...asters-and-details-of-online-viewing-service/


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

pachecohv said:


> ^^ Pano taken by me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:cheers:

Which objective did you used ?


----------



## Harry1990 (Feb 5, 2010)

As a rugby fan, has there ever been any talk of building a national rugby stadium, or even like a joint national stadium in Buenos Aires or something ?


----------



## nicko_viteh (Feb 13, 2010)

San Lorenzo (the football club) wanna build a new stadium in their old district. The Rugby Union told that they wanna buy their old stadium. But it's not official.


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Stadium Malvinas Argentinas*












Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

I watched the game. It was nice. The stadium was not full, but there were south-africans fans. 

Where Argentina will host New Zealand and Australia ?


----------



## vitaming (Oct 5, 2011)

The stadium sold out a months in advance, touts were trying to sell seats for 3x original value.

NZ will play at Estadio La Plata (sold out the same day tickets went on sale) and Australia will visit Rosario.


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

vitaming said:


> The stadium sold out a months in advance, touts were trying to sell seats for 3x original value.
> 
> NZ will play at Estadio La Plata (sold out the same day tickets went on sale) and Australia will visit Rosario.


Ok.

Australia in which Rosario stadium, Rosario Central stadium or Newel's stadium ?


----------



## vitaming (Oct 5, 2011)

Central/Arroyito


----------



## MS20 (Apr 12, 2009)

Harry1990 said:


> As a rugby fan, has there ever been any talk of building a national rugby stadium, or even like a joint national stadium in Buenos Aires or something ?


I think you might be overestimating rugbys position in Argentina. The situation isn't really the same as it is in England. There is no way they could finance it. The football association couldnt finance a national stadium either for that matter. 

There are so many large stadiums in Buenos Aires already that it wouldn't really make much sense. AFA also like to spread the national team matches around the country, much like the ARU will as well now with the RC I imagine.


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

vitaming said:


> The stadium sold out a months in advance, touts were trying to sell seats for 3x original value.
> 
> NZ will play at Estadio La Plata (sold out the same day tickets went on sale) and Australia will visit Rosario.


*Ciudad de La Plata Stadium - Buenos Aires province*


----------



## Harry1990 (Feb 5, 2010)

MS20 said:


> I think you might be overestimating rugbys position in Argentina. The situation isn't really the same as it is in England. There is no way they could finance it. The football association couldnt finance a national stadium either for that matter.
> 
> There are so many large stadiums in Buenos Aires already that it wouldn't really make much sense. AFA also like to spread the national team matches around the country, much like the ARU will as well now with the RC I imagine.


Rugby is actually quite popular in argentina its there union that is against the creation of a league system thats why there best players move away to europe, im not saying that rugby will ever displace football in argentina in the same way that it wont happen in England, but i believe that if Argentina get a RWC in 2023, or 2027 than a new stadium could happen especially if they bid for the Centenary Football World cup in 2030 as well


----------



## Andy-i (Nov 25, 2009)

vitaming said:


> The stadium sold out a months in advance, touts were trying to sell seats for 3x original value.
> 
> NZ will play at Estadio La Plata (sold out the same day tickets went on sale) and Australia will visit Rosario.


It may of sold out but it wasn't full. I watched the game on TV and there were quite a few empty seats:

The Attendance has been reported as quite a few different figures as well. Seems strange


----------



## Andy-i (Nov 25, 2009)

Harry1990 said:


> Rugby is actually quite popular in argentina its there union that is against the creation of a league system thats why there best players move away to europe, im not saying that rugby will ever displace football in argentina in the same way that it wont happen in England, but i believe that if Argentina get a RWC in 2023, or 2027 than a new stadium could happen especially if they bid for the Centenary Football World cup in 2030 as well


Its still a fact that the Argentinian RFU dont have the money to build a state of the art 50K stadium. Even the French RFU are struggling to fund their own stadium.

As for playing in a new national stadium, unless they stumped up some money towards building it (same problem as above) they would still be a tenant and have to pay rent to the controlling company/body of the Stadium as the French do to the SDF.

It would make much more sense to purchase an old Footy stadium (much cheaper than above) and refurbish it to their needs, play all their matches and club finals there and keep all match day revenue for themselves.


----------



## Harry1990 (Feb 5, 2010)

Maybe in 2012 they dont have the money buy 15 years they might do who knows a rugby wc or a football world cup would give them a reason to do so ,


----------



## MS20 (Apr 12, 2009)

Harry1990 said:


> Rugby is actually quite popular in argentina its there union that is against the creation of a league system thats why there best players move away to europe, im not saying that rugby will ever displace football in argentina in the same way that it wont happen in England, but i believe that if Argentina get a RWC in 2023, or 2027 than a new stadium could happen especially if they bid for the Centenary Football World cup in 2030 as well


I reiterate, you are really overestimating rugby's position in Argentina. Its not a sport that has clout to build new stadiums for itself, and wont be for the foreseeable future. The RFU couldn't finance a stadium now by itself, let alone the ARU. Twickenham now is the result of 100 years of upgrades. 

Also any new stadium built for a FIFA or RWC by the city won't be given to the governing bodies for free. They'll pay rent. 

The chance of the ARU having a brand new stadium of its own to control revenue streams - which was your original question in the first place - are very slim in the timeframe you're looking at.


----------



## Harry1990 (Feb 5, 2010)

My point about a new stadium was onlu on the chance they get one or both tournaments for the time being using exsisting stadiums will suit there needs i geuss unless argentina gets very rich all of a sudden or a rich benefactor decides to invesy in argentine rugby which i agree sounds pretty optimistic in the near future


----------



## MS20 (Apr 12, 2009)

Harry1990 said:


> My point about a new stadium was onlu on the chance they get one or both tournaments for the time being using exsisting stadiums will suit there needs i geuss unless argentina gets very rich all of a sudden or a rich benefactor decides to invesy in argentine rugby which i agree sounds pretty optimistic in the near future


You are right in that the best chance of a national stadium is through a World Cup, but even in that case they wouldn't be allowed to own it outright, and the likelihood is that the main tenant will be a football club from Buenos Aires. The concentration of football clubs in Buenos Aires is I think the highest in the world (24 professional clubs I believe). So thats perhaps another thing holding back any national stadium in Buenos Aires, as there are already countless numbers of stadiums. 

Andy-i made a good point about the ARU buying out an older stadium, and that could be far most cost effective and realistic. Also we have to remember that the British culture of national stadiums doesn't really exist anywhere else. Other countries are far more egalitarian in the way they spread their national team matches around the country.


----------



## kerouac1848 (Jun 9, 2009)

Outside of Europe national stadiums are not that rare at all and even within Europe there is Poland, Ukraine, Finland, France, Austria and Romania off the top of my head, all countries where national sides of at least football have a 'home', even if in some cases they occasionally share the place. A few other states have quasi-national venues, hosting cup finals for example (Germany and Italy spring to mind).

The only thing relatively unique to England is the governing bodies built and own grounds themselves (although that is only recently the case with the FA, the old Wembley had different owners throughout its existance), although note how the FFR in France want to build their own venue and specifically mention the advantage England have with the money Twickenham brings.


----------



## MS20 (Apr 12, 2009)

I wasn't 100% clear. By national stadium, I meant a stadium that is owned by a governing body. That was the point of our discussion. Outside of Britain, its basically unheard of.


----------



## nicko_viteh (Feb 13, 2010)

In Argentina there's a lot of Government-owned stadiums. Salta, San Juan, Mendoza, Córdoba, Mar del Plata and La Plata are a few examples of province-owned stadiums. Everyone of them hosted a major tournament (FIFA WC, Copa América, FIFA U-20 WC). And in a municipal level, there's more than a lot.

The problem in argentine rugby is the anti professionalism. Despist a lot of people (players, politicians, etc.) wanna do a step more to professionalism, theres's few people against it (ie Buenos Aires RU). There was a case a year ago (if I remember well), the BARU didn't authorize to play players in the ARU professional plan.


----------



## JYDA (Jul 14, 2008)

nicko_viteh said:


> The problem in argentine rugby is the anti professionalism. Despist a lot of people (players, politicians, etc.) wanna do a step more to professionalism, theres's few people against it (ie Buenos Aires RU). There was a case a year ago (if I remember well), the BARU didn't authorize to play players in the ARU professional plan.


What is their objection?


----------



## nicko_viteh (Feb 13, 2010)

This is the situation: the UAR have a plan (called "PladAR") where a few players have a salary (AR$ 2,400, more or less the legal minnimum salary) in order to study and play rugby.

The URBA (and its Top 14, the main league-style rugby championship in Argentina) said that the proffesional players have an advantage in comparision with amateur players.

But, the "truth of the _milanesa_" (like we said here) is all about money, specially TV rights.

If you wanna know more about it, and you know spanish, search for "pladar urba".


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

nicko_viteh said:


> In Argentina there's a lot of Government-owned stadiums. Salta, San Juan, Mendoza, Córdoba, Mar del Plata and La Plata are a few examples of province-owned stadiums. Everyone of them hosted a major tournament (FIFA WC, Copa América, FIFA U-20 WC). And in a municipal level, there's more than a lot.


He was talking about the governing body of the sport (the federation), not of the country.


----------



## nicko_viteh (Feb 13, 2010)

Sorry... 

In that case, there's nothing like that in our country. Maybe some little sports.


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Stadium La Plata


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Stadium La Plata, Buenos Aires (29-09-2012, 23:10 GMT)*


















*Referee*: J Peyper








*Assistants:* C Joubert







& P Gauzere








*Television match official:* UAR Appt


----------



## master_klon (Jul 20, 2011)

Good luck Argentina. Hope you win :banana:


----------



## nicko_viteh (Feb 13, 2010)

master_klon said:


> Good luck Argentina. Hope you win :banana:


You don't wanna Argentina wins, you want that NZ loss. :lol:


----------



## vitaming (Oct 5, 2011)

Vamos Pumas carajo! 

A defender la Celeste y Blanca con garra y corazon.


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Access Stadium La Plata*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

master_klon said:


> Good luck Argentina. Hope you win :banana:


Lost hno:


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

More photos Stadium La Plata


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

Any photos of the Estadio Gigante de Arroyito (Saturday's venue for the wooden spoon decider v Australia)?


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

CharlieP said:


> Any photos of the Estadio Gigante de Arroyito (Saturday's venue for the wooden spoon decider v Australia)?


----------



## Isma_29 (Jan 1, 2009)

Gigante De Arroyito - Rosario Central

Aéreas...








Por dentro...




Saludos.


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Your pics its best, thanks for upload


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

The *River Plate Stadium* in Buenos Aires:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^

On HD:


----------



## MALCON (Mar 1, 2011)

fabulous stadium


----------



## Juanpabloangel (Jun 7, 2015)

larsul said:


> This can be an opportunity for either rebuilt the stadiums along with a possible worldcup in 2030.. this is good news for argentina ! (changed my speech ok? )


Argentina could easily host the World Cup rugby on its own... likewise Uruguay is a rugby playing nation albeit a second tier one... with Brazil also getting more interested too, maybe a bid that included a stadium in Porto Alegre (either) with one of the three in Montevideo, and adding in Buenos Aires, La Plata, Rosario, Cordoba, Mendoza and Tucuman.

Good for tourism and certainly a rugby world cup in South America would have to include at least three South American nations... would like to see the same idea used for a South American football world cup in the future, capitalising on the new stadiums in Brazil within a relatively short period. Lets face it Brazil 2014 was a well attended and fun tournament, hopefully the governments can do some of the infrastructure they planned last time!


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Buenos Aires has 36 football stadiums with 10k+ capacity, the most of any city in the world:

http://canchallena.lanacion.com.ar/1819988-buenos-aires-la-ciudad-con-mas-campos-de-futbol-del-mundo


----------



## EdooGdl (Aug 28, 2009)

most of them ugly as shit...


----------



## xScarfacex (Jan 28, 2014)

EdooGdl said:


> most of them ugly as shit...


just like you....


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2015)

alexandru.mircea said:


> Buenos Aires has 36 football stadiums with 10k+ capacity, the most of any city in the world:
> 
> http://canchallena.lanacion.com.ar/1819988-buenos-aires-la-ciudad-con-mas-campos-de-futbol-del-mundo


That is really a lot. I can't imagine they're all all seaters are they?


----------



## EdooGdl (Aug 28, 2009)

xScarfacex said:


> just like you....


----------



## anref2001 (May 7, 2007)

2030?


----------



## Juanpabloangel (Jun 7, 2015)

Football in 2030! Its the centenary of the first world cup. Rugby would be great too during the next few years.


----------



## Boppard (Aug 13, 2015)

I wish Argentina may host another world cup in the near future. Is it possible?


----------



## larsul (May 26, 2007)

Boppard said:


> I wish Argentina may host another world cup in the near future. Is it possible?


Not at all.. They dont have any money (they were on default last year) plus they have only one decent stadium which is Estadio Unico de la Plata.. the rest are total crap.. Maybe the one in cordoba with the last renovations..


----------



## anref2001 (May 7, 2007)

I'm sure Argentina can host the World Cup.
In fact, they only need to upgrade the stadiums.
Stadiums have a respectable quantity. Obviously it requires a lot of money then to start planning before certain to get the World Cup.
1,2,3 little friend jumping.


----------



## anref2001 (May 7, 2007)

EdooGdl said:


>


ese fanfarronismo es el que te hace tan inferior!! que te mejores!!!
braggarts that is what makes you so less !! get well!!!


----------



## EdooGdl (Aug 28, 2009)

¿Fanfarronismo por decir la verdad?... nos vienen a presumir que Buenos Aires es la ciudad con más estadios en el mundo y yo sólo dije la verdad... la mayoría son FEOS, están casi en ruinas, creen que cuidando el pasto y poniendo una capa de pintura sobre otra es suficiente. Realmente los únicos buenos estadios que tienen en Buenos Aires son el de River y Velez y son estadios realmente viejos, por que ni el Único esta realmente en Buenos Aires. Aaa pero cuando les digo esto en vez de responder con argumentos me responden con groserías de niño de kinder jeje válgame Dios... Y para terminar el hecho de que su falta de argumentos y su fragilidad de sentimientos me importen un carajo me vuelve un fanfarrón inferior es de dar entre ternura y lástima.

Si me vas a responder algo por favor que sea con fotografías de estadios, no con algún ataque inútil, muéstrame que estoy equivocado, algún estadio techado en su totalidad, algún estacionamiento de primera, alguna pantalla de última generación y de buen tamaño, butacas de primer mundo, alguna fachada con buena arquitectura e iluminación, vestidores de calidad, palcos elegantes, restaurantes y ese tipo de cosas que hacen de un estadio un buen estadio, y si vas a poner el de Independiente por favor hazlo ya que esté por fin terminado con su techo y su tribuna y de paso que sea repintado por que a pesar de tener unos años ya luce como estadio viejo. 

Que te mejores!!!


----------



## anref2001 (May 7, 2007)

Obvio que no tenemos nada de lo que dices. Pero MEXICO tampoco!! 
Es mas estan mas lejos que nosotros!!!
Por tener un estadio nuevo y muy bueno el omnilife no te hace Alemania estados unidos y etc.
el azteca es mi abuelita y el resto muy chico.

La pregunta es porque todos los mexicanos de este foro tienen complejo de inferioridad cuando se habla de Argentina?
Siempre que se dice o recuerda algo de Argentina emiezan a ladrar.
ya me causa gracia.

Si te metes en el foro solo a tirar palidas o demostrar tu grandeza haste a un lado.
No creo que el foro sea para eso.
Que te mejores!!!
pon un poquito de hielo!!


----------



## EdooGdl (Aug 28, 2009)

y las fotos?

Y por favor no metas a México en esto, que el decir que solo tenemos el Omnilife refleja tu desconocimiento del tema ya que México sin necesidad de organizar algún mundial, Copa América o algún otro torneo vive una época de profunda modernización de estadios (que son muchos más que el Omnilife) y no sólo de futbol. Podría saturar la página con estadios de fútbol, arenas, recintos para basketball, estadios de tenis, football americano, natación, beisbol y hasta de Formula 1, pero esa no es la intención, además de que viene en puerta un estadio para 80 mil personas de calidad élite en Monterrey que supera al recién construido por Rayados. 

Así que no veo la razón para ponerme hielo, puesto que tu comentario no me afecta ni un poco ya que México en cuestión de estadios está arriba de Argentina y por muchísimo.

Y olvida ese argumento de que hablo por envidia, o resentimiento contra Argentina, ya que además de no existir una razón para tal cosa, tengo varios amigos cercanos argentinos que viven en mi ciudad, además de que apoyé con un largo post de información e imágenes a Argentina como sede en el hilo de la Copa Mundial de Rugby del 2023. Así que ese "complejo de inferioridad" no es tal.

Que te mejores!!!
Sigo esperando las fotos, que el foro es para eso!!!


----------



## anref2001 (May 7, 2007)

Si claro!! Jajaja


----------



## EdooGdl (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

All comments must be in English, thanks.


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

I found out on Wikipedia that there has been a new indoor arena in the Greater Buenos Aires area opened last year: The DIRECTV Arena, with a capacity of up to 15,000 , located in Tortuguitas, a suburb located 40 km (25 mi) northwest of Buenos Aires proper.

A link to the DIRECTV Arena thread in the Argentina Forum: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=721066


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*La Ciudadela Stadium*

La Ciudadela Stadium is the football stadium of the San Martín de Tucumán Athletic Club.










Instagram


----------



## Marcelo_1996 (Oct 26, 2019)

Liberators stadium of america capacity 52.000 (independent c.a.)











stage 1 and 57 capacity 40.000 (silver students)










marcelo bielsa stadium capacity 35.000 (newells)










stream giant capacity 40.000 (central rosary), (1978 FIFA wordl headquaters)


----------



## Marcelo_1996 (Oct 26, 2019)

former independent stadium 1928










remodeling 2006










current stadium of the king of cups


----------



## George_D (Aug 28, 2012)

why there isnt at least one modern stadium in Argentina??


----------



## Temporarily Exiled (Sep 12, 2018)

George_D said:


> why there isnt at least one modern stadium in Argentina??


For starters, I'd consider Estadio Diego Armando Maradona, Estadio Ciudad de La Plata and Estadio Libertadores de América 'modern'. Estadio Libertadores de América was only rebuilt from the ground up less than ten years ago.

One reason why more clubs haven't rebuilt their stadiums or moved is that the community attachment is much greater, even moreso for the Buenos Aires clubs, twelve of which play in the top division in Argentina. I'm not sure if you've ever been to Buenos Aires, but it's pretty built-up. I'll use Boca Juniors, one of the most successful teams in South America, as an example for illustrative purposes.










There is nowhere in La Boca that Boca Juniors could move to, the space just isn't there. The site is so hemmed-in (it literally backs onto houses) that the stadium couldn't even be expanded. The stadium, as it exists, seats more people than they'd _ever_ get permission for in that area if built from scratch. The relocation option doesn't exist, they are Boca Juniors - moving to an out-of-city stadium, for them, would be akin to Liverpool FC moving to Manchester.

Additionally, Argentine teams generally aren't hurting for capacity anyway - 12 stadiums for teams in the top Argentine division have a capacity above 40,000, compared to 9 in the Premier League. Most teams built big when they built their stadiums, and as a result they won't sell more tickets if they build a new stadium. They might get more corporate revenue, but the fanbase won't hugely expand, nor will they want to pay more to get in - so why build a new stadium?


----------



## endrity (Jun 20, 2009)

Temporarily Exiled said:


> For starters, I'd consider Estadio Diego Armando Maradona, Estadio Ciudad de La Plata and Estadio Libertadores de América 'modern'. Estadio Libertadores de América was only rebuilt from the ground up less than ten years ago.
> 
> One reason why more clubs haven't rebuilt their stadiums or moved is that the community attachment is much greater, even moreso for the Buenos Aires clubs, twelve of which play in the top division in Argentina. I'm not sure if you've ever been to Buenos Aires, but it's pretty built-up. I'll use Boca Juniors, one of the most successful teams in South America, as an example for illustrative purposes.
> 
> ...


For corporate revenue! Because that is the new driver of additional earnings from new stadiums and the main reason why teams are building them in Europe and U.S. 

But you are right, clubs can't just move in Buenos Aires. They need to take the Liverpool route and buy adjoining properties, which might be too expensive for them.


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

there is also big hope for world cup 2030 in argentina which would provide major boost in stadium renovations .... but as we all know that is highly unlikely to happen, at least not before 2038


----------



## rebelheartous (Dec 28, 2008)

Marcelo_1996 said:


> former independent stadium 1928


Independiente is the name of the team while the venue is called Estadio Libertadores de América. :nuts:


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*New Stadium Jorge Luis Hirschi of Estudiantes de La Plata*
*Location:* La Plata
*Capacity:* 30,000
*Local team:* Estudiantes de La Plata


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Estadio Único de Villa Mercedes - Parque La Pedrera*

Location: Villa Mercedes, San Luis Province
Capacity: 28,000
Local team: -
Open: 2017


Source









Source









Source


















Source​


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Estadio Unico de Santiago del Estero - updates*
*Under construction*

*Location:* Santiago del Estero, Santiago del Estero Province
*Capacity:* 28,000
*Open:* 2020
_This Stadium wil host the 2020 Copa America_

*Render*





*November 18:*





*December 1:*


gergas08 said:


> Fotos de esta semana:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Estadio Único de Santiago del Estero - updates*

*December 9:*

__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FB5IpXcbjzh-/
​


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

George_D said:


> why there isnt at least one modern stadium in Argentina??


"The only stadium mother of cities" in the city of Santiago del Estero, north of Argentina.


----------



## K-beza (Jul 8, 2011)

Temporarily Exiled said:


> For starters, I'd consider Estadio Diego Armando Maradona, Estadio Ciudad de La Plata and Estadio Libertadores de América 'modern'. Estadio Libertadores de América was only rebuilt from the ground up less than ten years ago.
> 
> One reason why more clubs haven't rebuilt their stadiums or moved is that the community attachment is much greater, even moreso for the Buenos Aires clubs, twelve of which play in the top division in Argentina. I'm not sure if you've ever been to Buenos Aires, but it's pretty built-up. I'll use Boca Juniors, one of the most successful teams in South America, as an example for illustrative purposes.
> 
> ...


I agree but besides the biggest clubs there is a lot of teams in the country and the BA Metropolitan Area with 15- 30k stadiums, mainly two big clubs on most of the provinces with stadiums for 15 - 20k an some bigger ones like in Tucumán , Santa Fe, Córdoba and Rosario (besides the '78 WC stadiums) and in general the authorities of these clubs, voted by the members or afilliates stole all the money they could or over budget the football area. And it doesn't matter how much small or big budgets they had beacuse step by step they could make those stadiums decent with better services and better looking, and obviusly I`m not talkin about Europe class stadiums, but decent ones.

An example is River Plate, especially in the 90's and 00's the most succesfull era in terms of team high market value sales: Crespo, Aimar, Sorín, Salas, Placente, D'Alessandro, Saviola, Mascherano, Falcao, Alexis Sánchez, Ortega, Gallardo, Higuaín, Almeyda and many others not so succesfull players that had good carreers and where profitable market sales (besides Falcao or Higuaín I'm not counting post 2005 sales). And the policy of River was, and still is, to promote young players from their own U-20 divisions, search all around Argentina for more young players, and invest in promising players from clubs of Argentina, Colombia, Paraguay and Uruguay with some chileans and peruians. So, a profitable buisness model, perhaps the best or not, I dont' know, but the question was and still is: where that money go? "Show me the money", Rod Tidwell (Cuba Gooding Jr.) would ask.

Indeed, to pay salaries in dollar terms, obviusly, is not cheap, the TV rights contract where never close to Portugal or France, not even close to Mexico or Brazil ones. But the AFA policy was, and still is, a very segmented distribution of money with two basic tiers with huge differences, one for the big teams (Boca, River, Racing, Independiente and San Lorenzo, with a plus for Boca and River), and on the next tier the rest of teams. Besides this money counts, they cannot pay the salaries that Brazil or Mexico offers today; so, some important players emigrates to those leagues.

Buth then we need to answer how is the financial managment of these teams. And yeah, clubs like River went in some serious debt problems and had to redevelop their finances. Racing went bankrupt and almost dissapeared for ever, San Lorenzo too. Special federal laws where writen and voted to help the club's bankrupcies and saved them. The 2000's decade many big or small club broke down. What happend to Racing was absolutely premonitory of the very delicate clubs economies. So, in many ways, the finaces where disastrous, taking huge risks with the football team budget and put all the social capital of the club in gamble.

For example, Córdoba, with four medium to small rank clubs (1): Talleres, Belgrano, Instituto and Racing de Córdoba. Three of them needed the banruptcy law for rescue them, and Instituto was close twice. The Instituto's club memebers still doesn't know where the money of Pablo Dybala sale to Palermo (2012) is (2) . And, all the clubs are civilian institutions, like any other NGO, and not private, they are excluded from the biggest taxes, and that saves a lot of money from TV rights incomes and player sales. Still it's common to find some debts with other federal or local taxes.

So, it's just only not the abnegation to preserve their historic stadiums from the very proud members and fans, It's the absolute brivery from various board members or the irresponsable money managment that kills the stadiums and clubs. Sorry for the long post and any writing fail, best regards.

1- When I refer to medium or small club I'm talking about overall results, championships titles, and historical prestige. In the other hand, Talleres and Belgrano can easly have 40k members and Instituto and Racing 10k members at their best historical performance, and I'm not counting the fans that only purchase tickets.

2- I don't know, perhaps the money appeared many years later, but my point is that managment never is transparent and I remember that controversy on that sale was clearly high.


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

endrity said:


> For corporate revenue! Because that is the new driver of additional earnings from new stadiums and the main reason why teams are building them in Europe and U.S.
> 
> But you are right, clubs can't just move in Buenos Aires. They need to take the Liverpool route and buy adjoining properties, which might be too expensive for them.


yepp! they did it with san lorenzo stadium and it was awful decission


----------



## João Paulo (May 19, 2005)

Argentina needs to remodel a lot of its stadiums, although most of its stadiums are old, but they are well located and with great potentiality to be remodelled in brand new stadiums.


----------



## K-beza (Jul 8, 2011)

ElvisBC said:


> yepp! they did it with san lorenzo stadium and it was awful decission


Sorry, but I need to correct the story. In 1979 San Lorenzo was forced to give back the (Old) Gasómetro Stadium lands to Buenos Aires City Hall, because of legal issues. They have been out of Boedo neighborhood, without a proper stadium, for 14 years until they finished the Nuevo Gasómetro Stadium in 1993, in Flores neighborhood. 

In 2019, the club regains total control of the (Old) Gasómetro Stadium lands with the land deed, after 10 years of negotiations with the City Goverment and Carrefour (who constructed an hipermarket on those lands in the 80's), an agreement reached in 2012 and a law voted by the B.A. Legislature. 

Actually, in Boedo they constructed some of Sports Center for some sport practices and is the home of San Lorenzo's basket team in the Argentina's National Basketball League.


----------



## Juanpabloangel (Jun 7, 2015)

Marcelo_1996 said:


> Liberators stadium of america capacity 52.000 (independent c.a.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So funny how you translated Arroyo grande and Rosario Central to English!


----------

